
10 Reasons Why Great Advisors Matter - jwecker
http://advisorgarage.wordpress.com/2007/03/02/10-reasons-why-great-advisors-matter/
======
juwo
I disagree. From my blog post, "I recently dissolved the advisor group.
Advisors are a fixture of startups. Advice is nice, but I much prefer effort -
because Talk is Easy but Effort shows Commitment." For advisors, look to books
by Kawasaki, Paul Graham etc. I would rather get a good team.

